# I've been "branded"



## Jebula999 (29/7/15)

So last night i decided to make my very first coil.

I had a spool of twisted Kanthal that was given to me by a fellow forum member, all was going well, made my 2 coils for a dual coil build, started installing them.

First one went on like a charm, but while fitting the second one, i might have maybe put a bit of pressure on the fire button.... needless to say i have a perfect coil imprint on my left thumb. There is no blister or mark that i have been burnt, just a perfect indentation of a coil.

Now i know to switch the mod off BEFORE installing coils....


Whats your funny/stupid stories?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> First one went on like a charm, but while fitting the second one, i might have maybe put a bit of pressure on the fire button.... needless to say i have a perfect coil imprint on my left thumb.



Been there... done that... got the t-shirt. Actually I have done that three times.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Necris (29/7/15)

earlier today i grabbed the wrong mod,clicked the fire button and sucked on 2 glowing coils...no topcap!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jebula999 (29/7/15)

Necris said:


> earlier today i grabbed the wrong mod,clicked the fire button and sucked on 2 glowing coils...no topcap!


----------



## johan (29/7/15)

View attachment 32376


Necris said:


> earlier today i grabbed the wrong mod,clicked the fire button and sucked on 2 glowing coils...no topcap!



I present thee with the following award :

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 8


----------



## Silver (29/7/15)

ouch @Jebula999 and @Necris


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/15)

hehehe, @Jebula999 most of us have done this at least once. @Rob Fisher is a slow learner

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (29/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> So last night i decided to make my very first coil.
> 
> I had a spool of twisted Kanthal that was given to me by a fellow forum member, all was going well, made my 2 coils for a dual coil build, started installing them.
> 
> ...



Congrats  My first Reo also branded me. Just lyk bikes, at some point they will brand you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (29/7/15)

Necris said:


> earlier today i grabbed the wrong mod,clicked the fire button and sucked on 2 glowing coils...no topcap!



Um......o........k. Well, I look at my atty before I vape, so that's never happen to me. What kept you so busy that you didn't notice the top was off. Must've been very important (or very.....um...lekker) .....hahaha

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## stevie g (29/7/15)

blew my lungs out on a mech build running @176 watts instant sinus infection.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Necris (29/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Um......o........k. Well, I look at my atty before I vape, so that's never happen to me. What kept you so busy that you didn't notice the top was off. Must've been very important (or very.....um...lekker) .....hahaha


9am teleconference,clicking madly away at a virtual machine thats down,delegating work as it comes in and office phone rings,grab a mod...the rest is history

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (29/7/15)

lol......hope you learned something from this experience.......lol


----------



## Necris (29/7/15)

zadiac said:


> lol......hope you learned something from this experience.......lol


Indeed...multi tasking has its limits.and if you start a rewick. ..finish it


----------



## zadiac (29/7/15)

Hahaha, yeah. Happy vaping


----------



## ET (29/7/15)

Necris said:


> earlier today i grabbed the wrong mod,clicked the fire button and sucked on 2 glowing coils...no topcap!





johan said:


> View attachment 32376
> 
> 
> I present thee with the following award :
> ...



I only burned my bottom lip yesterday so the other oke stil beats me right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (29/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> So last night i decided to make my very first coil.
> 
> I had a spool of twisted Kanthal that was given to me by a fellow forum member, all was going well, made my 2 coils for a dual coil build, started installing them.
> 
> ...


Almost there, now you just need a piece of Kanthal in the foot

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ET (29/7/15)

kimbo said:


> Almost there, now you just need a piece of Kanthal in the foot



and in your finger, preferably not just under the fingernail. That's a bit owchy

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Necris (29/7/15)

ET said:


> I only burned my bottom lip yesterday so the other oke stil beats me right?


welll...im not so sure,as i only have a toasted top lip


kimbo said:


> Almost there, now you just need a piece of Kanthal in the foot


I call them vaper thorns,hurt like hell!


----------



## ET (29/7/15)

Necris said:


> welll...im not so sure,as i only have a toasted top lip
> !



I guess we can share the award then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/7/15)

Sprint said:


> blew my lungs out on a mech build running @176 watts instant sinus infection.


how did you manage that ?


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/7/15)

i think the award should go to me or rathee to my friend who installed it in my foot the first place . I present me the humble "tuinvurk in die voet" award

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/7/15)

Try pre-heating a soldering iron for some arb job outside, and while it's lying next to you on the ground, sitting down flat on your arse while supporting your full body weight on one arm with your hand palm right on said soldering iron's tip and shaft. 
That one takes a while to heal... and I'm referring to the ego - the deep burn heals a bit quicker 

Twice now after swopping batteries, my Smok Bec Pro decided that 50W is the best power setting for me.
Needless to say, my Subtank Mini didn't like that setting very much. Neither did my tastebuds and/or lungs, as it's "unpossible" to do a quick recovery from a full blown, dry hit, lung inhale.
You might stop midway on the inhale as it's suddenly far hotter than you expected, but you only realize it's far too late while gagging on the tasty 'smoked sock' exhale.
I now do a quick 'test-fire' to check the display every time I swop batteries.

@BumbleBee, since you recently acquired one, take note

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/7/15)

Lolol @Kuhlkatz


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/7/15)

Luckily my hero which I bought my mod from set me up nicely with a proper rebuilded coil when I bought it


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/7/15)




----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Try pre-heating a soldering iron for some arb job outside, and while it's lying next to you on the ground, sitting down flat on your arse while supporting your full body weight on one arm with your hand palm right on said soldering iron's tip and shaft.
> That one takes a while to heal... and I'm referring to the ego - the deep burn heals a bit quicker
> 
> Twice now after swopping batteries, my Smok Bec Pro decided that 50W is the best power setting for me.
> ...


That soldering iron incident sounds painful, and you tell it so well  I've been bitten by those damn things so many times 

Thanks for the heads up on the Bec Pro, will keep an eye out for that. What I have noticed though is that it chews up an efest 2800 in a day (Bluetooth turned off) where my Subox takes 2 to 3 days. Both devices cut off at 3.48v.


----------



## Jebula999 (29/7/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Twice now after swopping batteries, my Smok Bec Pro decided that 50W is the best power setting for me.
> Needless to say, my Subtank Mini didn't like that setting very much. Neither did my tastebuds and/or lungs, as it's "unpossible" to do a quick recovery from a full blown, dry hit, lung inhale.
> You might stop midway on the inhale as it's suddenly far hotter than you expected, but you only realize it's far too late while gagging on the tasty 'smoked sock' exhale.
> I now do a quick 'test-fire' to check the display every time I swop batteries.
> ...



Same thing happened to me, while out testing a kangertech subtank, and with no knowlege of ohms or watts, i put the tank on my new mod i also aquired that same day a mear 20min before. I put the watts to about 30 and took a hit.....

I felt like i had just swallowed a whole cup of boiling hot coffee, straight from the kettle.

Turns out after investigating, that the ohms were hopping between 0.5ohm and 7.2ohm... on a 0.5ohm build....
The one thread was filled with gunk and the tank was shorting out, after opening it up and having to use 2 pliers, i could see the gunk "baked" on the thread from shorting....

It has put the fear into me as this has happened about 10-15 times now in the past 4 days... on the inhale, you think "Oh shit.. It's too late what must i do?" So you exhale and your gag reflexes kick in as this taste and god awfull feel comes out your mouth. But the more you close your through the worse it gets.

I have still not gone over 50watts coz of this.. i'm starting to question my 150W buy...


----------



## ZYLOSS (1/8/15)

I have fired my sig150w at 150w with a fully charged set of batteries, while holding down the coils while tightening some screws. 

Needless to say, I burnt like 3 fingers and made a mental note to LOCK my sig150 before attempting to adjust anything on the atty. Lesson learnt.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto (1/8/15)

Decided to switch to my RBA coil on the Subtank Mini. This thread was in the back of my mind. lol. I made sure my battery was out of my Kbox when I was wicking and fiddling. On that note, I am definitely gonna get into coil building.


----------



## ZYLOSS (1/8/15)

wazarmoto said:


> Decided to switch to my RBA coil on the Subtank Mini. This thread was in the back of my mind. lol. I made sure my battery was out of my Kbox when I was wicking and fiddling. On that note, I am definitely gonna get into coil building.


You should man! Its fun, you learn a lot, "hands-on" and you get to experience RDA's and the awesome flavour and vapour they produce. Highly recommend it!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (25/8/15)

Warning,

Dont try to put your wick in just after firing the coil 
Also dont try to unscrew the atty too early after firing it a few times whilst building.

Sizzling experience.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Christos (25/8/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Same thing happened to me, while out testing a kangertech subtank, and with no knowlege of ohms or watts, i put the tank on my new mod i also aquired that same day a mear 20min before. I put the watts to about 30 and took a hit.....
> 
> I felt like i had just swallowed a whole cup of boiling hot coffee, straight from the kettle.
> 
> ...



I used to have a similar problem until I started tightening the post screws well. I would tighten the post screws, fire the coils and squeeze them and after I had fired the coils and I was happy I would check the screws again. Occasionally they would be loose.
This seemed to fix my jumping ohms problem.

I would also fire the coils in a pulsing manner to see if the ohms jumped after my build. This was an indication, to me anyways, that something was loose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (25/8/15)

ET said:


> and in your finger, preferably not just under the fingernail. That's a bit owchy



I can beat that! 24G kanthal in the butt cheek! I was having a lazy day and lay on my bed while rebuilding my coils! Cut the legs and they shot in all directions and I get up to fetch the one I saw and as I sit back down one of the offcuts straight into the right cheek! But it was slightly bent and that is where my pain came from! And no I did not scream like a baby! Babies cannot produce the sounds waves I did on that day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## kev mac (25/8/15)

gertvanjoe said:


>


What size rod is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (26/8/15)

@kev mac It looks more or less like a 14" rod, easily transported, together with enough kanthal for three coils, in a UD bag.


----------



## kev mac (26/8/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> @kev mac It looks more or less like a 14" rod, easily transported, together with enough kanthal for three coils, in a UD bag.


Guess that's a mega monster coil. I'd have a little trouble fitting it on my chalice.


----------

